
A black conservative Christian pastor of an evangelical megachurch has vowed to take over Microsoft. - makimaki
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/11/16/wmicro116.xml
======
aston
If this buyout really happens, I suspect share holders will be really happy.
The price has got to go up due to increased demand, and they can all rest easy
knowing that the people with the majority share in the company are not
actually going to sell it.

